# probem mit rs232/usb adapter



## tilt (23 Februar 2008)

hallo
ich habe hier ein adapter von usb auf rs232 für meine siemens logo sps. das übertragungskabel zur logo habe ich auch nur kein rs232 am pc.
nun kann ich aber keine verbindung zur sps aufbauen obwohl der treiber für den adapter installiert ist.
im gerätemanager habe ich den adapter bereits auf com2 gestellt aber das hat nix gebracht..

hat jemand ne idee wie ich diesen blöden adapter zum laufen bringe?

mfg tilt


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Februar 2008)

> hat jemand ne idee wie ich diesen blöden adapter zum laufen bringe?



wegwerfen und einen Adapter mit FTDI-Chip kaufen, alles andere ist anscheinend Müll.


----------



## tilt (24 Februar 2008)

aha ok 
und wo bekomme ich son teil her?


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Februar 2008)

http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=18072&highlight=ftdi


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 August 2009)

hallo,
ist der adapter mit ftdi wirklich gut? mein allerwelts usb > rs232 adapter macht zwar die programmieradapter, aber nicht den umsetzer micromaster4 auf pc, vielleicht kennt jemand was kostengünstiges das das auch kann.


----------



## HSThomas (28 August 2009)

Wir müssen recht häufig mit USB/RS232 Adaptern arbeiten, da unsere MicroLogix SPSen, Motorregler und unsere Massenflussregler teilweise keine andere Schnittstelle anbieten.

Bewährt haben sich die kleinen, blauen Adapter der Firma "Digitus". Die bekommt man eigentlich in jedem Laden, der etwas mehr IT-Sachen hat.


Wenn man übrigens einen Adapter der Firma "HAMA" bekommt (schwarz, langes Kabel und am Ende ein Stecker), sollte man den direkt wieder wegwerfen, denn der taugt mal garnichts.


----------



## eYe (28 August 2009)

Wir nutzen in der Firma nach mehreren Versuchen nun folgenden Adapter: http://www.amazon.de/Aten-UC-232A-Konverter-USB-Seriell-Stecker/dp/B000J3OK7C

Dieser ist der erste der bisher bei wirklich allen Verbindungen funktioniert hat.


----------

